# John deere 332 stalls when using hydrostat



## junkmanpuzo (May 19, 2016)

Having problems with my 332. Starts and runs fine but when I try to move forward or backward it shuts down. If anyone has had the same problem or any advise it would be greatly appreciated. Thank 

Also
The PTO switch shuts engine off and their are no dash lights


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like you have a safety switch problem. On my JD mower, if I try to go with the parking brake on, it shuts down. Maybe you have a defective parking brake switch??


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It could also be the reverse lockout switch.
My Lx 266 did this,and I bypassed the reverse safety switch(kills the engine,when mowing in reverse ).


----------



## junkmanpuzo (May 19, 2016)

It was a broke fuse
Must be from the vibration of that deasiel
Thanks


----------

